# FR: je l'ai mangée



## cdifficile

Hello having a bit of trouble of when to agree certain sentences.


for example, if I have seen a girl, it is: Je l'ai vu*e*

but if I have eaten an apple it is: "Je l'ai mangé' without an extra 'e' on the end. Why is this when 'une pomme' is also feminine??


----------



## marget

cdifficile said:


> Hello having a bit of trouble of when to agree certain sentences.
> 
> 
> for example, if I have seen a girl, it is: Je l'ai vu*e*
> 
> but if I have eaten an apple it is: "Je l'ai mangé' without an extra 'e' on the end. Why is this when 'une pomme' is also feminine??


 
Je l'ai mangé*e* would be used for I ate it, (the apple).


----------



## dan144556

Anytime the direct object comes before the verb the past participle takes agreement.  

J'ai vu la voiture -> Je l'ai vue.
J'ai mangé la pomme -> Je l'ai mangée.
J'ai trouvé les cadeaux -> Je les ai trouvés.

But when you don't make agreement is when an INDIRECT object comes before the verb.  This is whenever there's an "à" that goes with the verb.

J'ai demandé à ma mère -> Je lui ai demandé.
J'ai donné un cadeau à toi -> Je t'ai donné un cadeau.  (regardless of whether the person you're talking to is male or female)
J'ai téléphoné aux étudiants -> Je leur ai téléphoné.

Hopefully that's clear.


----------



## cdifficile

merci!! very helpful, all this terminology makes me stressed!


----------



## dave_wolves2000

dan144556 said:


> Anytime the direct object comes before the verb the past participle takes agreement.
> 
> J'ai vu la voiture -> Je l'ai vue.
> J'ai mangé la pomme -> Je l'ai mangée.
> J'ai trouvé les cadeaux -> Je les ai trouvés.
> 
> But when you don't make agreement is when an INDIRECT object comes before the verb.  This is whenever there's an "à" that goes with the verb.
> 
> J'ai demandé à ma mère -> Je lui ai demandé.
> J'ai donné un cadeau à toi -> Je t'ai donné un cadeau.  (regardless of whether the person you're talking to is male or female)
> J'ai téléphoné aux étudiants -> Je leur ai téléphoné.
> 
> Hopefully that's clear.




so if i said to a female that i saw her, wud it be

je t'ai vu
or
je t'ai vue

???


----------



## Grekh

dave_wolves2000 said:


> So if I said to a female that I saw her, would it be...
> 
> je t'ai vu
> or
> je t'ai vue
> 
> ???


 

I'm guessing it'd be "Je t'ai vu"


----------



## dan144556

Nope...sorry.    It's "je t'ai vue."  Because "voir" isn't a verb that has an "à" that goes with it.

Because "J'ai vu la fille -> Je l'ai vue", if you're talking to the girl it would be "je t'ai vue."  (Or "je vous ai vue," if you want to be more formal.)


----------



## girl from brazil

dan144556 said:


> Anytime the direct object comes before the verb the past participle takes agreement.
> 
> J'ai vu la voiture -> Je l'ai vue.
> J'ai mangé la pomme -> Je l'ai mangée.
> J'ai trouvé les cadeaux -> Je les ai trouvés.
> 
> But when you don't make agreement is when an INDIRECT object comes before the verb. This is whenever there's an "à" that goes with the verb.
> 
> J'ai demandé à ma mère -> Je lui ai demandé.
> J'ai donné un cadeau à toi -> Je t'ai donné un cadeau. (regardless of whether the person you're talking to is male or female)
> J'ai téléphoné aux étudiants -> Je leur ai téléphoné.
> 
> Hopefully that's clear.


 
I read this explanation and I found it very clear, but in the examples:
J'ai demandé à ma mère > Je lui ai demandé.
and those which follows, you use j'ai demandé (masculine form) because you're a male? This point isn't clear to me. Thanks.


----------



## Tim~!

girl from brazil said:


> you use j'ai demandé (masculine form) because you're a male? This point isn't clear to me. Thanks.


Verbs which are conjugated with _avoir_ always take the standard past participle form _unless_ they are proceeded by a pronoun which represents the direct object.

Examples are probably more useful than words:

_J'ai mis mes clés sur la table_.

Here _mettre_ is put in the past form _mis_.  It doesn't matter whether the person speaking is a man or a woman; verbs in_ avoir_ always take the standard (masculine) form.  _J'ai démandé, j'ai chanté, j'ai rendu_ ...

You change the ending of these avoir verbs only when a pronoun which represents the direct object comes before the past form:

_J'ai perdu mes clés!  C'est où que je *les* ai mis*es*?!_

When the object _clés_ comes after the verb, there's no change in the past form _perdu_.  Once the pronoun _les_ is introduced before the verb (replacing the word _clés_), you have to make the past form agree, so _mis_ becomes _mises_ because _clés_ is feminine plural.


----------



## janpol

girl from Brazil, il est toujours préférable de réfléchiir en prenant une phrase complète : le verbe "demander" n'a guère de sens si l'on ne dit pas ce que l'on demande :
Je lui ai demandé si elle pouvait m'aider à faire mon travail.
La règle dit que le participe passé employé avec AVOIR s'accorde avec le COD s'il est placé AVANT.
Je cherche donc le COD : "Sujet + verbe + Qui ou Quoi ?" = j'ai demandé quoi ? Réponse : "si elle pouvait m'aider à faire mon travail" = ce COD est placé APRES donc le participe ne s'accorde pas : "é".
En fait, on n'a pas besoin de s'intéresser à "lui" qui est "complément d'objet second" car la règle ne dit jamais que l'on accorde avec le COS.


----------



## Grekh

dan144556 said:


> Nope...sorry.  It's "je t'ai vue." Because "voir" isn't a verb that has an "à" that goes with it.
> 
> Because "J'ai vu la fille -> Je l'ai vue", if you're talking to the girl it would be "je t'ai vue." (Or "je vous ai vue," if you want to be more formal.)


 
LOL...Ok thanks!!


----------



## girl from brazil

janpol said:


> girl from Brazil, il est toujours préférable de réfléchiir en prenant une phrase complète : le verbe "demander" n'a guère de sens si l'on ne dit pas ce que l'on demande :
> Je lui ai demandé si elle pouvait m'aider à faire mon travail.
> La règle dit que le participe passé employé avec AVOIR s'accorde avec le COD s'il est placé AVANT.
> Je cherche donc le COD : "Sujet + verbe + Qui ou Quoi ?" = j'ai demandé quoi ? Réponse : "si elle pouvait m'aider à faire mon travail" = ce COD est placé APRES donc le participe ne s'accorde pas : "é".
> En fait, on n'a pas besoin de s'intéresser à "lui" qui est "complément d'objet second" car la règle ne dit jamais que l'on accorde avec le COS.


 
je n'ai pas compris ton explication. Je voulait savoir sur la phrase:
_j'ai demandé à ma mère_, si j'ai que utiliser "j'ai demandée à ma mère", parce que je suis une fille. Mais manteinant j'ai compris que avec avoir il n'y a pas masculin ou féminin. Juste?


----------



## dan144556

Tout à fait...SAUF s'il y a un objet direct avant le verbe, comme on a déjà discuté.


----------



## djamal 2008

La robe que j'ai fait faire et non faite faire.
les musiciens que j'ai entendus jouer, par contre, les airs que j'ai entendu jouer. Go figure.


----------



## polaire

janpol said:


> girl from Brazil, il est toujours préférable de réfléchiir en prenant une phrase complète : le verbe "demander" n'a guère de sens si l'on ne dit pas ce que l'on demande :
> Je lui ai demandé si elle pouvait m'aider à faire mon travail.
> La règle dit que le participe passé employé avec AVOIR s'accorde avec le COD s'il est placé AVANT.
> Je cherche donc le COD : "Sujet + verbe + Qui ou Quoi ?" = j'ai demandé quoi ? Réponse : "si elle pouvait m'aider à faire mon travail" = ce COD est placé APRES donc le participe ne s'accorde pas : "é".
> En fait, on n'a pas besoin de s'intéresser à "lui" qui est "complément d'objet second" car la règle ne dit jamais que l'on accorde avec le COS.



"COD" signifie *Complément d'Objet Direct*



djamal 2008 said:


> La robe que j'ai fait faire et non faite faire.
> les musiciens que j'ai entendus jouer, par contre, les airs que j'ai entendu jouer. Go figure.




J'ai fait faire is a use of "Causative faire."  "Fait" is invariable in that case.


----------



## djamal 2008

polaire said:


> J'ai fait faire is a use of "Causative faire."  "Fait" is invariable in that case.



Mais le COD robe est placé avant le participe passé AI, et pourtant il n'y a pas d'accord; êtes-vous d'accord?


----------



## janpol

CITATION : Mais le COD robe est placé avant le participe passé AI, et pourtant il n'y a pas d'accord; êtes-vous d'accord?

AI n'est pas un participe passé mais un auxiliaire, c'est le mot "fait" qui est un participe passé
"robe" n'est pas COD de AI FAIT mais COD ou sujet de verbes... absents : il est toujours préférable de réfléchir sur une phrase complète et correcte que sur un morceau de phrase car cela donne une vue d'ensemble.
La robe que j'ai fait faire est rose. ("la robe" = sujet de ÊTRE)
Je porte la robe que j'ai fait faire. ("la robe" = COD de PORTER)
Dans les 2 cas, QUE est COD (placé avant le verbe) de FAIRE qui complète FAIT ce qui justifie le non accord de  ce p. passé. Dans cette constrution, le p. passé "FAIT" ne s'accorde jamais.


----------



## djamal 2008

les risques que nous avons couru et les distances que nous avons courues.
Il s'est passé un débat au niveau de l'Académie Française qui avait étudie l'accord du pp avec le verbe avoir et ils ont considérer de s'en decoudre avec les exceptions.


----------



## jann

Greetings all,

This thread is turning into a confusing mix of explanations about many different constructions.  It is not realistic that we would be able to explain everything about past participle agreement in a single thread, and we have long since strayed from the original question about _je l'ai mangé(e)_.  Furthermore, we already have many threads about past participle agreement with causative _faire_.

This thread is now closed.  If you have a question about participle agreement in a specific sentence, please don't hesitate to open a new thread to discuss that particular example. 

Thanks!
Jann
Moderator


----------

